# My MKII & Friend



## jimbojeow (Aug 21, 2008)

Got the MKII LRRP in Jan. Have to say it is the BEST MKII watch, for me, so far.

Enjoy!


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

nice one jimbo..... i'll play that...


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Good company your MKII keeps~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Can I take a turn at it?










My wife claims I keep buying the same watch over and over.;-)


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

> My wife claims I keep buying the same watch over and over


I know what you mean!!! Until today, that is... I opened a parcel and she watched me unwrap the bubbly plastic. Out came a Dugena chrono. Like an Aquastar chrono. She confiscated the watch immediately, saying: "I like this more than the watch I'm wearing today, it's so 90s" (Cartier Tank).

When I put on my Vantage early this evening (GMT+1 overhere), she started: "Oh I like this one too". I was glad that she thought it was too large for her wirst.

Bill, you really need to come up with a mid-size watch!!!

Menno


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Thieuster said:


> I know what you mean!!! Until today, that is... I opened a parcel and she watched me unwrap the bubbly plastic. Out came a Dugena chrono. Like an Aquastar chrono. She confiscated the watch immediately, saying: "I like this more than the watch I'm wearing today, it's so 90s" (Cartier Tank).
> 
> When I put on my Vantage early this evening (GMT+1 overhere), she started: "Oh I like this one too". I was glad that she thought it was too large for her wirst.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea Menno. My wife has her eye set on one of my 35.5mm Sea Wolves, the gold bezel version. If mine had a bracelet, that'd be all she wrote, I'd never see it again.

So Bill, yes a mid-size might not be a bad idea, something in 35-36mm size, something we could trick out in a way to placate a wife or someone with a more petite wrist. For the record, if you ever do it, my wife loves titanium cases and bracelets, and orange dials, but prefers a "not too toolish" look. Of course it isn't like your plate isn't already full with planned watches, and with requests from us.

PS: I actually wear my Sea Wolves myself, they're not just watchbox queens.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure people are getting sick of this picture, but here's my contribution.


----------



## jimbojeow (Aug 21, 2008)

The other MKII Family which i had from 2007 - 2009





































Kingston serial Version if i can get my hands on it. I am late for the pre-order season. :-(

Enjoy
Jimbo Jeow


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

TheDude said:


> I'm sure people are getting sick of this picture, but here's my contribution.


One of my favourites. It only makes me sick with envy


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I call this one "Insert Kingston Here"


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

sunster said:


> One of my favourites. It only makes me sick with envy


If it makes you feel any better, the Red is in pieces - some of them on the other side of the world. Literally.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Cowbiker said:


> I call this one "Insert Kingston Here"


I like your taste in watches man!


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

TheDude said:


> I'm sure people are getting sick of this picture, but here's my contribution.


Sick of it??? Not at all, I think it's actually the first time I remember seeing it. I especially like being able to see the GMT II-C and the 1680 up next to the Vantage and the LRRP, a great comparison.


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

JDS (Ohio) said:


> Sick of it??? Not at all, I think it's actually the first time I remember seeing it. I especially like being able to see the GMT II-C and the 1680 up next to the Vantage and the LRRP, a great comparison.


Any photos showing the relative sizes and features of MKII's compared to favorable watches are invaluable to prospective buyers. I keep coming back to this one because I'm trying to decide on a LRRP/Milsub or a Vantage for my next purchase. My current request is to see front and side views of the of a LRRP/Milsub and Sea Fighter (my only MKII) compared.


----------



## JCR (Jan 22, 2009)

Well since I had the camera out I thought I would do some more pics and I think this one fits right in here.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*LRRP milsub and friends*

a couple of pics to share!


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Great comparisson pics. And a question:

I too have a Seiko Marinemaster and yours shows the same thing as mine: the lumen looks egg-shell beige (daylight color). Like mine, yours shows this clearly. In the dark, the lumen is bright green and lasts for hours! in fact, only a short period of light is enough to 'charge' the lumen on the MM's dial.

And here the question: what kind of lumen did Seiko use? It's the best of two worlds. One: the great thing about this egg-shell colored lumen is the 'aging' effect: even a new watch looks 'vintage' with this lumen. Second: the lumen works perfectly.

Menno


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: LRRP milsub and friends*

















[/QUOTE]

LOVE those stands you have. Very cool and different looking. Where did you get them?

B


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

Not the best photo but you get the idea:


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

My only MKII and its big brother (both homage to Blancpain)


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: LRRP milsub and friends*

LOVE those stands you have. Very cool and different looking. Where did you get them?

B[/QUOTE]

I got them from Higuchi Watches in Japan. I wish I got a couple of more actually. Highly reccomended.


----------

